# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  أعلان :: برنامج Kaspersky Internet Security 2009

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*إعلان تجاري .. وخاص وحصري لشبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..*



*برنامج الحماية على الاطلاق .. Kaspersky ومفتاح اصلي 100 %* 

*وبسعر مناسب للجميع ..*

*ماهو Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 وماذا يفعل؟*
*- هو Kaspersky AntiVirus + Internet Security*
*- يعمل مضاد لـ: Viruses, Trojans, Worms, Spyware and Adware*
*- يمنع الإختراق لجهازك اثناء تصفحك للإنترنت*
*- فحص جمبع البرامج التي تحتوي على ثغرات أمنية قابلة للإختراق*
*- الحماية من جميع أنواع Keyloggers*
*- يمنع فتح المواقع التي تحتوي على Maleware أو Pushing*
*- خاصية Application Filter: يمنع تشغيل البرامج المشبوهة بدون تصريح*
*- خاصية Firewall: يمنع تشغيل البرامج غير الموثوق بها من الإتصال عبر الإنترنت بدون تصريح*
*- خاصية Anti-Maleware: فحص الرسائل الإلكتروني القادمة بواسطة POP3 قبل وضعها في Outlook أو Windows Live Mail أو أي برنامج آخر وأيضاً منع الإختراق بواسطة برامج الماسنجر*
*- خاصية Online Security: حماية ضد تسرب البيانات السريّة أثناء كتابتها على صفحة انترنت*
*- ومزايا أخرى كثيرة*

*ملاحظات:*
*- أكواد التفعيل صادرة من US Reseller معتمد لذا فهي نظامية 100%*
*- كود التفعيل يعمل على النسختين Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 و Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0*
*- كود التفعيل مضمون 365 يوم إذا لم يتم استخدامه على أكثر من 3 أجهزة*
*- إذا كنت لا تعرف Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 يمكنك تجربته لمدة 30 يوم مجاناً*
*- يمكنك الحصول عليه من الرابط التالي:*
*http://downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com/products/english/homeuser/kis2009/kis8.0.0.506en.exe*


*الأسعار:*
*License يعمل على جهاز واحد فقط لمدة سنة كاملة = 80 ريال سعودي* 
*License يعمل على 3 أجهزة مختلفة لمدة سنة كاملة = 115** ريال سعودي* 
*License يعمل على 3 أجهزة مختلفة لمدة سنتين كاملة = 200 ريال سعودي* 

*طرق الدفع:*
*- بواسطة حوالة بنكية إلى حساب بنك سامبا*
*- بواسطة حوالة بنكية إلى حساب بنك الاهلي التجاري* 
*- بواسطة حوالة بنكية إلى حساب بنك الرياض* 



*وهنا سعر مميز لـ شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..*

*لطلب من صفحة الاتصال بنا أو الضغط هنا ..*

*وهذه الصفحه للاستفسارات ..*

*ويمكن الاستفسار او الطلب عن برامج حماية اخرى من الاتصال بنا ..*

*دمتم بكل خير*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

يعطيك العافية 

اخوي شبكة 

موفق الى كل خير 

دمت بخير وسعاده

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


يعطيكم العافية ياارب...

وموفقين بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ...


دمت بعين الاله...

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله* 
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه اخوي*
*ودوم الى التقدم*
*دمت بوود*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

والله كنت ادور الاصلي حق المستقبل لان البرنامج الي عندي قريب ينتهي باقي عليه 3 او 4 شهور تقريباً

انشاء الله نشتري من عندكم
والله يوفقكم لكل خير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله* 
> *الله يعطيك الف عاافيه اخوي*
> *ودوم الى التقدم*
> *دمت بوود*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> والله كنت ادور الاصلي حق المستقبل لان البرنامج الي عندي قريب ينتهي باقي عليه 3 او 4 شهور تقريباً
> 
> انشاء الله نشتري من عندكم
> والله يوفقكم لكل خير



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه عزيزي ..

وان شاء الله كل خير ..

ربي يوفق الجميع ..

كل المودة

----------


## سنترعيد

اللهم صلى على محمد واله محمد وعجل فرج ال محمد وشكركم جزيل الشكر وان شاء الله نشترية قريبا

----------


## سنترعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هذه الايام يصادف ذكرى وفاة الزهراء الخامس والسبعين اتقدم باحر التعازي الى بقية الله الاعظم الامام المهدي المنتظر صلوات الله عليه والى مراجعنا العظام وعلمائنا الكرام والى كافة المؤمنين والمؤمنات في بقع المعمورة بذكر استشهاد مولاتنا الصديقة الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## hokr

مشكور يا أخي العزيز بارك لله فيك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..





> اللهم صلى على محمد واله محمد وعجل فرج ال محمد وشكركم جزيل الشكر وان شاء الله نشترية قريبا



يعطيك العافيه عزيزي وان احببت الشراء ..

من خلال الاتصال بنا ..




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هذه الايام يصادف ذكرى وفاة الزهراء الخامس والسبعين اتقدم باحر التعازي الى بقية الله الاعظم الامام المهدي المنتظر صلوات الله عليه والى مراجعنا العظام وعلمائنا الكرام والى كافة المؤمنين والمؤمنات في بقع المعمورة بذكر استشهاد مولاتنا الصديقة الزهراء عليها السلام



عظم الله اجرك ..

دمت بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور يا أخي العزيز بارك لله فيك



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو عزيزي ..

تسلم على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*تسلم شبكه ع الطرح*

*ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه*

*وإن شاء الله يستفيدوو منه الآعضاء ،،*

*ماانحرم جديدك*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد خيتي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## الحلم الجميل

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته 

اخوي العزيز انا دخلت على موقع الكاسبر ولقيت سعر نسخة الانترنت سكيورتي لــ 3 اجهزة 120 دولار في السنة وفي المنتدى 115 ريال في السنة هل تختلف هذه النسخة عن الي في الموقع ؟؟ ارجو التوضيح اكثر اذا كان ممكن وهذا هو رابط الموقع 
http://www.kaspersky.com/kaspersky_internet_security

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

نعم عزيزي سعر النسخه الى 3 اجهز بسعر 450 ريال تقريبا اي 150 دولار ..

وسعر النسخة الى جهاز واحد 59.95 دولار اي 225 ريال ..

لا تخاف عزيزي انها نسخه اصلية ونظامية 100 % ..

ولا تختلف هي نفسها ..

كل المودة

----------


## ahmed

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بصراحه اشكر شبكة علا الخدمه اللى قدمها انا اشتريت لثلاثه اجهزه ورتاح بالى انصح اللى ماعنده حمايه يشتريه لجهازه جدا ممتاز وشكرا

----------


## الحلم الجميل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 اخوي لو سمحت ابغى اشتري البرنامج 
لـ3 اجهزه كيف التفاصيل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> بصراحه اشكر شبكة علا الخدمه اللى قدمها انا اشتريت لثلاثه اجهزه ورتاح بالى انصح اللى ماعنده حمايه يشتريه لجهازه جدا ممتاز وشكرا



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم عزيزي على الشراء ..

ونتمنى لك التوفيق ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوي لو سمحت ابغى اشتري البرنامج 
> لـ3 اجهزه كيف التفاصيل



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

نشكرك عزيزي لوثوقك بنا ..

ونشكرك على شراء البرنامج ..

نتمنى لك التوفيق ..

وللمعلومية للجميع ..

طريقة الشراء من *الاتصال بنا*

دمتم بخير

----------

